

Pay People for Commitment, Not for Time or Results - jawns
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/238980

======
jawns
The headline casts the idea in positive terms.

But here's another way to phrase it:

Limit people's pay not because they do poor work, but because they have other
sources of income.

The author of the piece argues that results-based pay is problematic because
it encourages people to cut corners.

But that doesn't mean that results-based pay is bad; it just means that you
need to very, very clearly define what results you're expecting, and very
thoroughly QA the work before accepting it.

